# Side marker light replacements



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone point me in the right direction for a replacement marker lamp that is a sealed unit?

Photo attached, not sure what make it is. 

Thanks


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Any commercial vehicle factor will have something to suit.

David


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

My local Auto electrician has a book of all lights and reflectors available, this could be the route to take.
Ian


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

These people do most lights and reflectors Car Builders They certainly do an LED version


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

UPDATE: Found the side marker lights from LAE with the help of my local Fiat dealer. Price very reasonable and service excellent with fast delivery . 

Jokon UK agent was not very helpful and won't supply non trade, pointed me to a caravan dealer who again was next to useless never got back to me with a cost. :twisted:

Jokon Germany did respond very quickly and were very helpful 

These are Jokon parts not Hella, where the bulbs are in a slightly different position. They are Led by the way.

http://www.laeltd.co.uk/


----------

